
Average Discount Rates for Convertible Notes - faloppad
https://hackernoon.com/average-discount-rate-for-a-convertible-note-928cecaadc04#.7z6vbbnfj
======
david_bonilla
Interesting.

We are negotiating our own SAFE deal (a replacement for Convertible Notes) and
VCs told us that average discount rate is 20% but I guess it depends on the
team/startup.

It's pretty close to your 24,5% median and it validates your data.

